
4 years ago, Jeff Bezos announces that drone delivery is 4-5 years away - tedsanders
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/amazon-unveils-futuristic-plan-delivery-by-drone/
======
grizzles
Well he was right. It's already being used in some remote communities. Also
here is Dominoes delivering a pizza to a customer a mere 25km from a major
city: [https://www.dominos.com.au/inside-
dominos/media/november-201...](https://www.dominos.com.au/inside-
dominos/media/november-2016-pizza-by-drone-a-reality-with-world-first-
customer-deliveries-in-new-zealand)

